
ML Powered Video Conferencing - aliabd
https://aliabd.github.io/wand/
======
ckluis
from the homepage: For every one hundred frames in the video, we only transmit
one, and use adversarial learning to fill in the gaps. This allows us to save
data transmission, and makes up for latency.

------
samtimalsina
And no demo?

~~~
aliabd
Will share a demo in about a week! Sorry

